# What kind of weird fungus is this?



## Grover (9 mo ago)

So it's pretty obvious this is a fungus, but what the heck?.?.?. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Grover (9 mo ago)

Also it grew very rapidly. Like noticeably bigger overnight.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Slime mold, not really a fungus or a mold... Looks gross, but is harmless otherwise.


----------



## Grover (9 mo ago)

I just read it thrives on pine bark and that's what I have so that makes sense. I just scooped it up and threw it away.

Since it's not a fungus I assume fungicide would do no good?


----------

